# Driving 6 pax on uber X is it insured



## alex16 (Jun 2, 2015)

I've seen plenty of drivers do this. I want a XL vehicle myself and several XL drivers told me if you accept a X call and they have 5-6 passengers you can take them then use the help option after the trip and tell them you had more passengers and bump it to XL rates.


Some drivers have told me they contact uber and the insurance for X only covers 4 pax and in the event of an accident which 4 are covered? None, no way to determine who gets the insurance so it's void.

Anyone know anything about this?


----------



## Rex8976 (Nov 11, 2014)




----------



## alex16 (Jun 2, 2015)

Thanks that helped


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

alex16 said:


> I've seen plenty of drivers do this. I want a XL vehicle myself and several XL drivers told me if you accept a X call and they have 5-6 passengers you can take them then use the help option after the trip and tell them you had more passengers and bump it to XL rates.
> 
> Some drivers have told me they contact uber and the insurance for X only covers 4 pax and in the event of an accident which 4 are covered? None, no way to determine who gets the insurance so it's void.
> 
> Anyone know anything about this?


Hard to believe Uber or their insurer would argue that they weren't covering all pax, as long as there were seat belts for them, (not like cramming 6 in a 5 passenger sedan.) A rookie lawyer would eat Uber's lunch in a courtroom.


----------

